# SONY ERICSSON W850 compatible mac ?



## bill clinton (7 Octobre 2006)

La question est dans le titre... pensez vous qu'il y a possibilité de le synchroniser avec Isync et iCall ??? Parce qu'il a l'air canon ce tél... et va prendre la place de mon petit Ipod...

1000 merci d'avance pour vos réponses les gars... et les filles 


Bill


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2006)

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/21376


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Ce téléphone est superbe.
Il n'est pas encore dans la liste des tél. compatibles iSync.

Il y a un plugin payant: Feisar

Un test: Planète-Se

Un autre test: Evenmobile


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce t&#233;l&#233;phone est superbe.
> Il n'est pas encore dans la liste des t&#233;l. compatibles iSync.
> 
> Il y a un plugin payant: Feisar
> ...


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


>



L'utilité de ton smile ?


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2006)

:mouais:  humour


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

:mouais: ah oui !


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2006)

par contre, tant que t'es là, que penses tu du Nokia 6131? Vu que je dois changer de mobile...


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3989803&postcount=3

Je suis tout le temps là ... :bebe:


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2006)

ton lien ne fonctionne pas chez moi


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> ton lien ne fonctionne pas chez moi



Chez moi pas de problème..

Un autre avis ?


----------



## bill clinton (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chez moi pas de problème..
> 
> Un autre avis ?




Pas de pb pour le le lien. 
Et merci La Mouette pour ta célérité. Vivement qu'il sorte ce petit tél... 


Bill


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Déjà sorti en Allemagne.
La semaine prochaine en Suisse et en France normalement...mais bon, avec SE


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> Pas de pb pour le le lien.
> Et merci La Mouette pour ta célérité. Vivement qu'il sorte ce petit tél...
> 
> 
> Bill



HEU prems :rateau:


----------



## bill clinton (12 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> HEU prems :rateau:




arf... oui... pardon Samoussa ! Merci à toi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

On en dit beaucoup de bien sur les forums gsm-mobiles mais personne ne l'a vraiment eu entre les mains.

Le plus attendu reste la nouvelle version du lecteur mp3: la V 2.0
Je ne sais pas précisement ce que cela apporte mais il y aurai nettement moins de bug, et moins de lag. Possesseur du W810i, j'ai parfois quelques lag ou bug sur le lecteur. Ce qui me fait preferer un lecteur mp3 à part. Donc réfléchis bien si tu compte te "soulager" de ton iPod.  

En ce qui concerne la compatibilité, La Mouette a tout dit. Mais iSync sera sûrement mise à jour avec Mac OS X 10.5 et supportera ce modèle. 

Bonne attente et essaye de nous faire un petit CR quand tu auras le bijoux entre tes mains.


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Il est disponible en France et le sera en Suisse au environs du 20 Octobre.
Je devrais pouvoir l'essayer vers cette date.


----------



## bill clinton (16 Octobre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> On en dit beaucoup de bien sur les forums gsm-mobiles mais personne ne l'a vraiment eu entre les mains.
> 
> Le plus attendu reste la nouvelle version du lecteur mp3: la V 2.0
> Je ne sais pas pr&#233;cisement ce que cela apporte mais il y aurai nettement moins de bug, et moins de lag. Possesseur du W810i, j'ai parfois quelques lag ou bug sur le lecteur. Ce qui me fait preferer un lecteur mp3 &#224; part. Donc r&#233;fl&#233;chis bien si tu compte te "soulager" de ton iPod.




Tu as raison en fait... apr&#232;s avoir bien r&#233;fl&#233;chis, je laisse tomber les t&#233;l mp3... Parce que au niveau batterie c'est tr&#232;s gal&#232;re. Je ne peux pas &#233;couter, disons 1 heure de mp3 et n'avoir que 30 mn de t&#233;l&#233;phone possible parce que la batterie est trop d&#233;charg&#233;e...

Maintenant, je cherche un t&#233;l slide, compatible i Sync, et qui ne soit pas un nokia (leur interface logicielle est vraiment trop lente ... j'ai un N70 et c'est une horreur tellement c'est lent... beurk :hein: 

Alors si vous connaissez un petit bijou qui peut correspondre ....   RRRahhh les samsung.... dommage que mon Imac ne puisse jamais les reconnaitre... (iCal snif...).


Bill


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Au niveau slide il y a les LG, mais ils ne sont gère plus compatibles que les Samsung...


----------



## bill clinton (17 Octobre 2006)

Les LG... très peu pour moi. Non en fait je pense me tourner vers un W 850, même si je n'utiliserai pas la fonction mp3 (!)... Il a vraiment une bonne gueule ce tél. et comme c'est un slide   et compatible iSync ... ben tout va bien alors !!!!


Bill


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Faudra payer le plugin, à moins de modifier celui du K800i ( ce qui doit être faisable)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Bill> Je te conseillerai de rester chez SE. Je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux, mais ca reste de la très très bonne came qui surpasse aujourd'hui la finition/qualité de Nokia. 
En ce qui concerne la batterie, rassure toi, l'autonomie reste tout à fait honorable. Je le recharge tout les 3 jours en écoutant de la musique 1h par jour, en passant quelques appels de moins de 5 minutes, et en envoyant une bonne dizaine de sms. Tout ça Bluetooth activé en permanence et en usage montre & reveil (j'active le retroeclairage toutes les heures environ pour visualiser l'heure). La difference avec les autres SE réside dans son capteur de luminosité qui adapte automatiquement le retroeclairage de l'ecran et du clavier. Mine de rien, ca fait gagner quelques Ampère.  

D'habitude je me lasse d'un gsm en 1 mois, celui là je l'ai depuis juillet, j'en suis toujours extrement satisfait et c'est bien la première fois, c'est dire! 
Si je devais changer, ce serai pour le W850 ou le fameux iPhone tactile d'Apple! 

Si t'as besoin d'autres infos, n'hésite pas!  


La Mouette > D'ici un ou deux mois, tu ne crois pas qu'Apple aura sorti une MaJ iSync pour les nouveautés mobiles? :afraid:
j'attends ton CR avec impatience!


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Franchement je ne sais pas, et même j'en doute u peu.
Léopard est prévu pour le début de l'année 2007..Peut-être que Apple mettra à jour iSync avec les nouveaux portables..
Mais entre nous, SE devrait mettre ses plugin à disposition sur le CD accompagnant le téléphone. Rien de plus simple pour eux...mais bon c'est SE...


----------



## bill clinton (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut Khyu, 

J'ai acheté un nokia 6280 hier... et quelle horreur ce truc là... du jeu un peu partout, une apparence factice, des matériaux de merde, un logiciel bof bof... je l'ai redonné dans l'heure ! Première fois que ca m'arrive, mais ce tél c'était n'importe quoi. Une honte. 
Et puis j'ai regardé sur différents forums et effectivement, tous ont eu ce genre de réactions. 
Je pense que Nokia s'est quand même bien cassé la gueule depuis quelques temps question qualité de fabrication. J'ai toujours eu des Samsung, et c'est franchement le jour et la nuit en comparaison.

Sony Ericsson, je ne connais pas du tout, alors j'hésite... je sais pas trop...


Bill


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Franchement je ne sais pas, et même j'en doute u peu.
> Léopard est prévu pour le début de l'année 2007..Peut-être que Apple mettra à jour iSync avec les nouveaux portables..
> Mais entre nous, SE devrait mettre ses plugin à disposition sur le CD accompagnant le téléphone. Rien de plus simple pour eux...mais bon c'est SE...



Erf! Je suis dans le monde mac depuis trop peu de temps pour connaître les MaJ de iSync, d'où ma question. Enfin, payer un plugin vu l'utilité de iSync et le prix du dit plugin, je ne trouve pas ça trop abusé. On est dans une sociéé de consommation, et avec le mac, on le sent encore mieux!  
Sony Ericsson, c'est... spécial!  



bill clinton a dit:


> Salut Khyu,
> 
> J'ai acheté un nokia 6280 hier... et quelle horreur ce truc là... du jeu un peu partout, une apparence factice, des matériaux de merde, un logiciel bof bof... je l'ai redonné dans l'heure ! Première fois que ca m'arrive, mais ce tél c'était n'importe quoi. Une honte.
> Et puis j'ai regardé sur différents forums et effectivement, tous ont eu ce genre de réactions.
> ...



Le 6280 n'est pas leur meilleur gsm...  
Depuis le succès des séries 33XX t plus particulierement le 3310, ils se reposent un peu sur leur laurier.
Après qualité de fabrication entre Samsung et SE, ca se tient un peu près, bien que je préfère l'OS des SE. Ca reste une question de goût, mais je le trouve un poil plus intuitif. Niveau hotsync, les SE restent plus abordables avec un mac. 
Je ne sais pas si tu attaches grande importance à la photo, mais les apn (c'est un bien grand mot!) des Samsung sont bien derrière la qualité des SE.
Mon W810i a un autofocus, ce que n'ont pas les Samsung. La qualité n'a rien à voir tu t'en doutes.

Bref, à ta place, j'attendrai les tests du W850...


----------



## bill clinton (18 Octobre 2006)

les apn sur portables... bof bof... c'est pas trop mon truc. J'ai un autre appareil photo pour faire de vrais photos  

Conclusion, j'attends ce fameux w850... sinon, ce sera un d830 de samsung pour ouaam   ! et je garde mon ipod pour les agendas, contacts, etc ...  


Bill


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Arrivée prévu chez moi le 25 Octobre... si tout va bien .. ( les délais de SE me rappellent la "bonne" époque chez Apple.... )

Vous donnerais mes impressions .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> les apn sur portables... bof bof... c'est pas trop mon truc. J'ai un autre appareil photo pour faire de vrais photos
> 
> Conclusion, j'attends ce fameux w850... sinon, ce sera un d830 de samsung pour ouaam   ! et je garde mon ipod pour les agendas, contacts, etc ...
> 
> ...



Voui, mais j'adore prendre des photos insolites et &#233;couter de la musique...
D'o&#249; mon choix pour le W810i. D'autres diront qu'&#224; vouloir rassembler trop de fonctions dans un m&#234;me objet, on perd en qualit&#233;. 
Bah &#224; l'heure actuelle, cette "qualit&#233;" me convient tr&#232;s bien! 

Chacun son truc...



La mouette a dit:


> Arriv&#233;e pr&#233;vu chez moi le 25 Octobre... si tout va bien .. ( les d&#233;lais de SE me rappellent la "bonne" &#233;poque chez Apple.... )
> 
> Vous donnerais mes impressions .



Tu le commandes directement chez SE?! 
Press&#233; d'avoir ton avis!


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Pressé de les connaître!



Moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi aussi




 Héhé


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2006)

Comparatifs:






















Mes impressions plus tard ..je viens juste de le recevoir


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonheur!

La Mouette, je t'aime!!!  

J'attends ton CR avec grande impatience.


----------



## bill clinton (27 Octobre 2006)

Allez la Mouette !!! tu nous le fais ce compte rendu ! c'est un ordre   !   !

Bill


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Alors si c'est un ordre ..  

Premi&#232;res impressions:

Ce W850i n'est pas bien grand ( voir photos). Il est l&#233;ger mais pas trop. J'aime bien avoir l'impression d'avoir quelque chose dans la main. Ensuite la qualit&#233; de fabrication est au rendez-vous. C'est du plastique de bonne qualit&#233; avec une partie m&#233;tallique chrom&#233;e vers le slide.











Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; un appel , il suffit d'ouvrir le t&#233;l&#233;phone. Par contre il faut appuyer sur la touche fin d'appel pour y mettre fin. 
L'&#233;cran est tr&#232;s lumineux, et le programme qui g&#232;re ce W850i est identique au K800i, sauf pour la partie Walman qui &#233;volue en version 2.0.
Il existe la fonction Track ID, qui permet de trouver le nom d'un morceau de musique. Il vous suffit d'enregistrer un extrait de quelques secondes de la chanson par le micro ou la radio FM int&#233;gr&#233;e. L'extrait est alors envoy&#233; vers une base de donn&#233;es musicale et une fois la chanson identifi&#233;e, le titre, l'album et le nom de l'interpr&#232;te vous sont envoy&#233;s.

Le W850i est livr&#233; avec une carte m&#233;moire de 1Go.






L'APN est un 2 mio de Pixel, mais sans AF. Pas un probl&#232;me en ce qui me concerne mais certain diront que c'est moins bon que le W810i qui a un AF.

Sinon que dire:

La r&#233;ception, accroche r&#233;seau est tr&#232;s bonne, sauf en UMTS o&#249; j'ai eu des soucis. Mais il est possible que cela provienne du r&#233;seau o&#249; j'habite...

Si vous avez des questions, n'h&#233;sitez pas...

Plugin pour iSync 2.3: Feisar

novam&#233;dia


----------



## koichi (28 Octobre 2006)

j'hesite entre attendre le W950i ou bien ce W850i, et je viens d'apprendre que le W950i risquerait bien de ne pas être compatible avec iSync comme le sont le M600i et le P990i  

Du coup je me laisserais bien tenté par ce modele, 
mais j'aimerais avoir un peu plus de renseignement sur ça fonction Walkman, d'après les diffèrents tests il est très bon, 
mais est-il possible d'utiliser SyncTunes pour transférer les playlist d'iTunes ?
est-ce que les couvertures des albums suivent ? 
pour les podcasts, audio ou video, ça fonctionne bien ou pas du tout ? ... 


bref un peu plus d'info concernant la partie Walkman et video en utilisation avec un mac ...


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Tout les morceaux achet&#233; sur le Music store sont prot&#233;ger par DRM, donc pas exploitables sur le W850i.

Par contre les autres morceaux sont exploitables. Par glisser d&#233;poser. Aucun probl&#232;me, les pochettes s'affichent.
Certains rencontrent des probl&#232;mes et le transfert n'est pas r&#233;ussi &#224; 100% mais globalement oui.

http://www.esato.com/archive/t.php/t-132401


----------



## koichi (28 Octobre 2006)

merci,

D'après ce que j'ai compris, il n'est pas necessaire de mettre les mp3 dans un dossier specifique ?
Car l'utilisation de SyncTunes me semble plus pratique (avis personnel, c'est ce que j'utilise avec mon k750i), mais impose d'avoir le dossier dans lequel on veut transferer les fichiers à la racine de la carte memoire.

Et pour ce qui est de ces possibilités video, est-il capable de lire du .m4a ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

La bible du W850i

White paper en pdf taille 3.6 Mo

Pour les .m4a c'est oui


----------



## bill clinton (28 Octobre 2006)

Merci La Mouette !!   Très possible que je me le prenne même si la fonction mp3 ne me branche pas. Mais la radio, ça le fait bien ...

Bill


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ses infos La Mouette!  
Tu as une idée du prix public?


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Environs 420  sans abo.

Il y a une multitude d'offres avec les différents opérateurs .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

J'aime pas trop acheté chez les opérateurs... Orange à tendance à l'orangiser, avec des menus perso et des bridages de réglages. Et ils sont simlockés. ca ne m'arrange pô.

Merci pour le prix.


----------



## kolka (10 Novembre 2006)

Salut 

si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider à synchroniser mon w850 avec mon ordi et iSync 

je suis débutant de chez débutant et je n'arrive à rien meme après avoir télécharger et installer le plugin payant de FEISAR    

merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, bienvenu sur MacGé.

Il y a des plugins, mais payant pour le W850i: http://mobile.feisar.com/

Sans ce dernier, le mobile ne synchronise pas avec iSync.


----------



## kolka (10 Novembre 2006)

merci à toi La Mouette pour ce lien fort utile

j'ai payé le plugin (environ 2euros donc ca va encore) et je l'ai correctement intallé 
iSync est maintenant bien synchro avec le w850  


j'ai un autre petit probleme : quand je relie par usb mon ordi et le téléphone pour transférer des fichiers , mon ordi ne reconné pas le téléphone
je voudrai savoir s'il faut un installer logiciel spécial et si oui où peut on se le procurer

merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2006)

Normalement l'ordi reconnaît la carte mémoire du mobile.

Sinon essaie ce soft: http://www.vincenzoazzone.com/en/index.html


----------



## kolka (10 Novembre 2006)

merci pour ton aide   
apr&#233;s plusieurs essais, ca a finis par marcher


----------



## kolka (10 Novembre 2006)

En tout cas  ce portable que j'ai depuis aujoud'hui m'a l'air vraiment excellent 
je ne regrette pas de tout mon achat et j'encourage ceux qui h&#233;site &#224; sauter le pas m&#234;me si il est vrai qu'il reste cher pour l'instant. Mais quand j'entend et je vois la qualit&#233; du mp3, je me dis qu'il vaut largement son prix  

_pour info, je l'ai eu en renouvellement orange pour 130 euros avec 5000 points fid&#233;lit&#233; dont 3000 offerts en appelant le service client_


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2006)

Oui c'est un très bon mobile


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

A l'utilisation, qu'en penses tu La Mouette?
Tu as eu le temps de l'utiliser non?


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

J'en pense beaucoup de bien ..

L'écran est lumineux est très agréable.
EL système du slide est agréable à utiliser. On ouvre le mobile pour décrocher un appel, et l'on doit appuyer sur le bouton fin de communication pour raccrocher.

Le logiciel est stable ( identique à celui du K800i) et la gestion de la batterie est très bonne, en clair l'autonomie est très bonne.

En UMTS j'ai eu des petits soucis d'accroche réseau, mais je ne sais pas si cela provient du mobile ou de mon opérateur.

La qualité photo de l'APN est bonne en plein jour, mais limite en faible luminosité. Bref cette APN fait son job d'appoint ( ce que je lui demande) .


La qualité de fabrication , finition est très bonne. Il faut malgré tout faire attention au slide, car il semble qu'il y aie des série ou je jeu est très important. Donc à vérifier avant achat.

Globalement c'est un très bon mobile. Abouti, complet, solide et stable.
La taille est raisonnable.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'en pense beaucoup de bien ..
> 
> L'&#233;cran est lumineux est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able.
> EL syst&#232;me du slide est agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser. On ouvre le mobile pour d&#233;crocher un appel, et l'on doit appuyer sur le bouton fin de communication pour raccrocher.
> ...



Merci &#224; toi pour ce descriptif!  
Et au niveau du lecteur mp3 V2.0 , le syst&#232;me de recherche de morceau est intuitif? Rapide? Le lecteur est stable?
Que de questions!


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Oui le fonctionnement est rapide, intuitif et stable. Que du bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui le fonctionnement est rapide, intuitif et stable. Que du bonheur.



Oki Doki... 
Désormais, un choix cornélien se pose... question de vie ou de mort!
Dois je changer mon W810i pour le W850 ou attendre l'iPhone?


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Si tu attends la sortie de l'iPhone tu risques de ne jamais changer de mobile


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Arrète, dis pô ça! Ca porte malheur!  
Et puis tu me tentes...

*reflechissement intense*


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Au pire tu revends ton W810i, tu achètes un W850i ( que tu revendra ) pour l'iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Au pire tu revends ton W810i, tu achètes un W850i ( que tu revendra ) pour l'iPhone



C'est tentant mais dans l'affaire je suis perdant...
J'ai acheté le W810i en renouvellement Orange (24 mois de plus), il est simlocké et possede des menus Orange. A la revente je vais perdre beaucoup, au rachat idem.
A moins que je trouve le W850 en UK "pay as you go".
Tu sais si ça se desimlock facilement (et légalement bien entendu) un W850 acheté en UK?


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Légalement non, je ne sais pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Bon tampis! Je vais rester sur mon W810i qui est déjà bien...
Merci à toi!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

Excellent fil, grâce aux compétences immenses de La mouette. 

La description du W850 me fait presque regretter mon achat, la semaine dernière, du W810i. Mais c'est vraiment une belle machine, surtout le lecteur MP3. Donc je vais attendre un ou deux ans le successeur du W850.

Petit problème cependant: il m'a affiché deux fois "Sim inactive". La première fois, j'ai remis la carte en place. La deuxième, ce matin, je me suis contenté de l'éteindre puis de le rallumer. Ce qui a suffi. Mais j'aimerais quand même savoir d'où vient le problème.


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2006)

Connecteur de la carte SIM.
Il y a 6 petit connecteurs en cuivre. IL faut très délicatement les remonter un peu. 

Attention, si l'opération te semble aléatoire, demande à qqun d'expérimenté de le faire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Connecteur de la carte SIM.
> Il y a 6 petit connecteurs en cuivre. IL faut très délicatement les remonter un peu.
> 
> Attention, si l'opération te semble aléatoire, demande à qqun d'expérimenté de le faire



Merci de cette réponse.

Mais étant donné ma maladresse congénitale, je vais éviter de faire moi-même l'opération.

Si le problème persiste, je retournerai donc chez le vendeur.


----------



## kolka (17 Novembre 2006)

salut 

j'ai un petit probleme avec mon w850i : quand je veux aller sur des pages web via orange world  un message d'erreur m'indique que je dois vérifier mes réglages
le probleme c'est que je n'y connais pas grand chose et j'aurais besoin de vos lumières pour m'aider à surfer avec ce petit bijoux.

p.s : j'ai dans mon forfait l'option "orange surf"

               merci


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

Le mieux est de configurer le W850i via le site Sony Ericsson:

http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp...=ps1_1_1&zone=ps&lm=ps1_1&pid=10447&pid=10447


----------



## koichi (22 Novembre 2006)

Pour la synchronisation du W850i via iSync, j'ai trouvé ça (gratuit) :
http://www.mactomster.de/isync/

Je l'ai installé et ça marche pour iCal et carnet d'adresse.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

koichi a dit:


> Pour la synchronisation du W850i via iSync, j'ai trouvé ça (gratuit) :
> http://www.mactomster.de/isync/
> 
> Je l'ai installé et ça marche pour iCal et carnet d'adresse.



   

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

haaaaa.....  Si &#231;a pouvait exister sur le W950i ou sur le P990i.....


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

On garde espoir.. 

Bientôt 2007 et Leopard  ( enfin j'espère)


----------



## Superparati (8 Décembre 2006)

Voila j'ai suivie le mouvement et franchement aucun regret m&#234;me si la fonction MP3 ne me servira pas car j'ai un iPod pour &#231;a,  rien ne remplace un Nano !!
Achet&#233; en Blanc (W850i)  comme le reste !! tr&#232;s belle finition, la coque arri&#232;re est quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s fine donc fragile.
L'&#233;cran est parfais
Question, ou telecharger un th&#232;me Mac pour le ti portable  merci

koichi=> j'ai install&#233; le fichier PhonePlugins dans ma biblioth&#232;que, lanc&#233; iSync synchronis&#233; mon portable et il m'est indiqu&#233; "iSync ne peut pas se connecter &#224; cet appareil"
O&#249; faut-il mettre le dossier PhonePlugins


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2006)

Les thèmes sont identiques que pour le K800i de Sony Ericsson.

Le plugin se met dans le dossier bibliothèque du DD


----------



## Superparati (8 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est bien se que j'ai fait mais &#231;a ne marche pas
mis dans la biblioth&#232;que du disque dur et non dans celle de ma session&#8230;
appareil non pris en compte :-/


----------



## kolka (11 Décembre 2006)

salut  

j'aurai besoin de vos compétences pour m'indiquer si il est possible d'encoder ses DVD en format mp4 320*240 pour pouvoir les lire sur ce jolie w850i

j'ai essayé "handbrake" mais je n'ai trouvé aucun réglage sur la dimension de l'écran

sinon j'ai essayé aussi "instant-handbrake" car les dimension de l'écran d'un iPod sont également de 320*240 mais le résultat a été un film de 900MO en 544*416

bref, meme en allant sur les forum de ces 2 logiciels, mon anglais ne m'a permis d'en savoir beaucoup plus

alors si vous connaissez LA solution je vous en serez extremement reconnaissant

                                                 merci et bonne fete de fin d'année!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

kolka a dit:


> salut
> 
> j'aurai besoin de vos compétences pour m'indiquer si il est possible d'encoder ses DVD en format mp4 320*240 pour pouvoir les lire sur ce jolie w850i
> 
> ...


 
Avec mon W810i, j'utilise FFmpegX qui te permet des tonnes de réglages.
J'ai peur que tu sois contraint de passer par un programme pour encoder ton DVD en avi, et ensuite de passer par FFmpegX (par exemple) pour l'encoder en mp4.


----------



## kolka (11 Décembre 2006)

merci pour ta réponse 

je vais essayé comme tu m'as dis 

encore un ptit service   comment fais tu pour mettre un dvd en format .avi?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

kolka a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse
> 
> je vais essayé comme tu m'as dis
> 
> encore un ptit service comment fais tu pour mettre un dvd en format .avi?:rose:


 


Je dis divX mais tu as sans doute des logiciels qui permettent d'encoder un dvd directement en mp4. Je suis pas expert dans ce domaine.
Va faire un tour dans la section "vidéo" tu auras des réponses beaucoup plus pro et différentes solutions logiciels à ton problème.

La fonction recherche est ton ami!


----------



## guibson (30 Décembre 2006)

koichi a dit:


> Pour la synchronisation du W850i via iSync, j'ai trouvé ça (gratuit) :
> http://www.mactomster.de/isync/
> 
> Je l'ai installé et ça marche pour iCal et carnet d'adresse.




nouvel et heureux possesseur de la bébète j'ai téléchargé ce plug mais je ne pige pas très bien où l'iinstaller :=(
si quelqu'un peux me rencrader merci d'avance :=)


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

Bienvenu sur MacGé.

Disque due -> bibliothèque-> PhonePlugins ( orthographe très important)

Voilà.


----------



## guibson (30 Décembre 2006)

Merci l'ami tout est OK et en viel habitué des SE je ne suis pas déçu
:=)


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un sony ericsson W850i, mais les applis fournies ne fonctionnent que sur Windows. Je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen d'y transf&#233;rer des sons AAC de iTunes ou des images/photos de mon Mac vers mon t&#233;l&#233;phone.

Merci

Allons dans "informatique nomade"&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2007)

Dreamsicle

Synctunes

iTunesMyWalkman


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Février 2007)

Merci excellent 
Par contre je suppose que la réponse à la question suivante sera non... sous XP, le logiciel sony vérifie l'heure du téléphone et l'heure de l'ordinateur, et s'ils sont différents demande s'il doit mettre à jour l'heure du téléphone... Je suppose que sous Mac c'est impossible à faire, sauf si un petit génie a créé une application pour ça


----------



## Shp814 (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, aprés avoir fait plusieurs recherches (sisis j'en ai faites plusieurs et lu beaucoup de sujet!) je voudrais savoir quel est le meilleur équivalent a disc2phone (je n'ai perso jamais utilisé ce logiciel qui a pas l'air top!) ou plus betement quel est le meilleur logiciel pour synchroniser la musique de mon mac a mon futur SE w850i?

Dream sicle est il le meilleur et est-il compatible? je prefere demander avant de l'acheter! 

Je voudrais pouvoir synchroniser automatiquement et que ce soit par la suite classé dans mon SE par artiste,album,...(avec photo des pochettes si c'est possible!). 

Je possédais avant un w800i et je fesai tous manuellemen...bien sur je pouvais uniquement recherchais par plages et n'utilisait que rarement le w800i en lecteur MP3 du coup!

J'espere avoir était assez clair et vous remerci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Amicalement, un nouveau.


----------



## takamaka (27 Mars 2007)

Shp814 a dit:


> Bonjour





Shp814 a dit:


> apr&#233;s avoir fait plusieurs recherches (sisis j'en ai faites plusieurs et lu beaucoup de sujet!)


Oui, oui! 


Shp814 a dit:


> je voudrais savoir quel est le meilleur &#233;quivalent a disc2phone (je n'ai perso jamais utilis&#233; ce logiciel qui a pas l'air top!) ou plus betement quel est le meilleur logiciel pour synchroniser la musique de mon mac a mon futur SE w850i?


Perso, je trouve qu'il y a trop de bugs dans disc2phone&#8230;


Shp814 a dit:


> Dream sicle est il le meilleur et est-il compatible? je prefere demander avant de l'acheter!


C'est pas mal fait sur le papier mais je n'ai jamais eu l'occcasion de l'utiliser&#8230;


Shp814 a dit:


> Je voudrais pouvoir synchroniser automatiquement et que ce soit par la suite class&#233; dans mon SE par artiste,album,...(avec photo des pochettes si c'est possible!).
> Je poss&#233;dais avant un w800i et je fesai tous manuellemen...bien sur je pouvais uniquement recherchais par plages et n'utilisait que rarement le w800i en lecteur MP3 du coup!


Toutes les options que tu souhaites ne sont pas disponibles mais j'utilise Synctunes depuis plusieurs mois et j'en suis content. C'est gratuit et ca ne mange pas de pain. Y'a m&#234;me la possibilit&#233; de synchroniser ses podcasts. La derni&#232;re version date de mars, il s'agit d'une b&#233;ta.


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2007)

Réponse au message "81" du présent sujet


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Mai 2007)

J'ai un problème
il faut payer le pug-in pour le w850i sur http://www.mactomster.de/isync/
Il est payant maintenant ou il l'a tjr été???

Et si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ou trouver le plug-in nécessaire se serait sympa
( et gratuit si possible )

merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Il est devenu payant

Mais il y en a un ici: http://www.boobasoft.com/softs/isync4all/isync-w850i.dmg

Pas testé par contre


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Mai 2007)

Merci
je teste et je poste un message pour dire s'il va bien


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Ok, ça devrait fonctionner


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Mai 2007)

Euhhhhhhhh
petit problème
Il faut le mettre ou le plugin???
Parce-que je l'ai mis dans Disque Dur --- Bibliothèque --- PhonePlugins
Kom c'était dit avant koi
mais iSync me dit tjr que mon appareil n'est pas géré!!!!!


----------



## Schillier21 (18 Mai 2007)

Euhhhhhh
J'ai trouvé le problème:MOI

J'avais pas lancé l'applicatiom

il marche très bien.

Dsl. J'ai pas encore tous les bons réflexes

Le seul truc à redire c'est qu'il crois que j'ai un w850i blanc alors que j'ai le noir

mais c'est pas grave ça fonctionne


----------



## La mouette (19 Mai 2007)

Content que cela fonctionne, et merci du retour d'info.

PS: il est superbe en blanc le W850i


----------



## Schillier21 (19 Mai 2007)

Ouai mai perso je le préfère en noir
question de goûts quoi
mais il donne pas mal c'est vrai
mais j'ai déjà l' iPod nano en blanc et mon MacBook alors du noir ça fait pas de mal


----------

